# TritonCinema Three Speaker System VS Mythos STS VS Polk Audio RTi12



## panwala (May 4, 2012)

tell me TritonCinema Three Speaker System VS Mythos STS VS Polk Audio RTi12 what to buy? other question also iam in pakistan here we have 220 volts if i put converter of 220v to 110v does it affect speaker sound quality


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

I really liked the Triton speakers I heard, you can't go wrong with those. Speak to your dealer about the voltage conversion in case they are setup for your region.


----------



## panwala (May 4, 2012)

friend also tell me with these speakers do i need a subwoofer if yes which u prefer to match trition two


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

How big is your room, panwala?


----------



## climber07 (Apr 26, 2012)

the input to speakers is an analog voltage from you amplifier unless they are powered. The TritonCinema Three towers require AC 120V 60 Hz. A good voltage converter won't change the speaker quality.


----------

